# BMW and Datsun ho scale bodies?



## tazman052186 (Oct 19, 2005)

Has anyone seen any BMW and Datsun bodies for Ho scale cars? I went to wal mart to day and seen these cars.



















And I was like I have to find out is there is any bodies out there and if so how much and are they unpainted. Would like one of each to put on Xtraction chassis. And I wouldnt even know where to start to make them myself LOL. Not there just yet in the hobby.


----------



## krazcustoms (Nov 20, 2003)

Look for "slaters" on Ebay. I believe he is resin casting these.


----------



## FullyLoaded (Apr 19, 2006)

You are in luck for the Datsun since Aurora AFX made the similar style Datsun 510 slot car in the 1970s in various paint schemes to the Hot Wheels Datsun Bluebird. These are fairly common AFX cars except for one or two paint schemes. They were made for AFX and Magna-Traction chassis so X-Tractions shouldn't be any trouble. Others could chime in if they have mounted any themselves. You can probably find a racer body for about $5.00 but I'm not sure how common these are now out in the slot car market.


----------



## tazman052186 (Oct 19, 2005)

Really thats cool. I like the style of the body. I hope to find one someday.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

AFX also made a BMW 320i racer. You can usually pick them up cheap with bent or broken window posts.


----------



## tazman052186 (Oct 19, 2005)

I have two of them one blue and one white and orange.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

tazman052186 said:


> Has anyone seen any BMW and Datsun bodies for Ho scale cars? I went to wal mart to day and seen these cars.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


believe it or not...
those cheap mattel chassis should fit the H/W's w/ easy modifications of course....

r both Body's PLASTIC????

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## tazman052186 (Oct 19, 2005)

Bubba 123 said:


> believe it or not...
> those cheap mattel chassis should fit the H/W's w/ easy modifications of course....
> 
> r both Body's PLASTIC????
> ...


No they are not plastic. They are die cast and the are hotwheels.


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

You will have to scroll through all the cars included in the AFX MT releases, but here's a link to get some pics of the AFX Datsun 510 and BMW 320i.

AFX Reference Page

-Paul


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Bauer made a BMW 2002:


----------



## tazman052186 (Oct 19, 2005)

Slott V said:


> Bauer made a BMW 2002:



Very cool.


----------



## JazzyJerome (Feb 14, 2012)

KooL....


----------



## ggnagy (Aug 16, 2010)

Someone at Hot Wheels is an old Trans Am 2.5 Challenge fan. Neither the Bauer toot nor the AFX five and dime have period flares. Only quibble with the cars at all is that they have "c" or "cs" markings... They were both B Sedan cars.


----------



## SouthLyonBen (Mar 14, 2012)

Bat-jet has similar bodies for Thunderjets but not AFX


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

tazman052186 said:


> Has anyone seen any BMW and Datsun bodies for Ho scale cars? I went to wal mart to day and seen these cars.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BRP makes both for TJETS

http://www.bat-jet.com/

Also Greg Gipe makes both you can find him on ebay under *taillights_fade*


----------



## tazman052186 (Oct 19, 2005)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

I like both of these AFX bodies a lot...






But I always wish they had these to run along side of...


----------

